# Micro Mesh Color Chart



## Herb G (Dec 9, 2016)

This is a color chart for the Micro Mesh sanding pads.
I looked on here & couldn't find one, so I'm posting this.
In case you lost the chart that came with your pads, you can print out this one instead.
I hope it helps someone.


----------



## magpens (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks, Herb !!!


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 9, 2016)

Heh ... that's a nice lil chart.

Doesn't help me one bit, as mine are all shades of grey.  I buy my micromesh at Hobby Lobby.  Once I get them out of the package, though ... I write the grit on the white sides of the pads, since each pad is double sided with the same grit on both sides...  6 grits in the package.  3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, 12000.


----------



## rotopenz (Jan 15, 2017)

Herb G said:


> This is a color chart for the Micro Mesh sanding pads.
> I looked on here & couldn't find one, so I'm posting this.
> In case you lost the chart that came with your pads, you can print out this one instead.
> I hope it helps someone.



I have a set of these pads.

It needs to be noted by anyone think about buying a set. That some of the shades don't match up very well with "reality". I'm not colour blind & still found it challenging to differentiate between the Black & Grey pads. I think that Teal was also hard to decipher.


----------



## larryc (Jan 15, 2017)

A trick I use - I learned it here on IAP - is to hold the pads together with one side on the table. With a Magic Marker draw a stripe down one side. Lay the lowest grit down and draw another stripe next to the previous stripe. Continue doing this until you have all of the pads marked. The lowest grit with one stripe, the next grit with two stripes and so on. So then all of your pads are marked with stripes and you know in which order to use them without remembering the colors.
If you use the two sided pads as I do, then take all of the pads and mark an "A" in one corner and then turn the pads over and mark a "B" on the other side. Then as I am using the pads I can readily see which side I have used. And if you drop the pads it is very easy to put the pads back in sequence.


----------

